
Basecamp outage: When it rains, it pours - pso
https://m.signalvnoise.com/basecamp-outage-when-it-rains-it-pours/
======
pso
I've not seen any mention of 2 serious Google Cloud outages in the last week.
Which seems unusual, considering the typical relevance to the HN crowd.

Additionally, it seriously affected 37 signals, who are the creators of
Basecamp and Ruby on Rails, and are one of the more high profile tech
successes.

In the blogpost DHH (the creator of Rails) calls into question their approach
to moving to the Cloud, their sudden decline from 5 nines to 2 nines of
availability, and the failure of their risk management in terms of cloud
operations.

I find it quite surprising and concerning, that Google Cloud has had 2 such
major outages so close together.

[https://status.cloud.google.com/](https://status.cloud.google.com/)

